# 25-06 Varmint Bullets?



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Well guys,

I'm burned out on my small caliber varmint rifles and want to get the Savage 110 FP in 25-06 out for some springtime prairie dog shooting. I've only shot 117 thru 120 grainers in this gun for primarily deer and antelope. What 75-87 grain bullets have you had the best accuracy with?

24" bbl - 1:10 twist
H4350
Rem brass & primers

Thanks for any info.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't shoot a 25 cal but someone here loads for one I'm sure. Speer make an 87gr TNT Hornady makes a 75gr V-Max Nosler makes a 85gr ballistic tip nd Sierra akes a 75gr Hollow point. I'd bet there are other choices but these will get you started.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, yd. I have heard good things about the Nosler 85 BT. I've read the 75 grain bullets in this cartridge are a little finicky to some, but who knows? My gun may love 'em.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your twist may be a marginal for the 75's.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I load the 85 grain Nosler BT for my .25-06 varmint rounds. Very reliable.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the Vmax would be a awsome bullet out of the 25-06 but yes I agree that you might be better off going with the slightly larger Nosler. Im not sure but I would imagine berger makes some pretty good 25 cal rounds. They may be just the ticket for some long range shooting.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I think I'll get a box of the Noslers ordered and try them out.

bar-d,

What are you using for powder? I'm still somewhat new to reloading, and have only used H4350 for this cartridge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes they make a 87gr and a 115 gr match target and a 115gr match hunting VLD


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use IMR 4064. It is one of my favorite powders in .243 .25-06 .308, etc. Very consistent and efficient IMO.


----------

